# Mother of all gourd carvings !



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 26, 2009)

Just finished this big old gourd and hope you like it.  I call it "Native Dreams" !I'm posting several photos as the gourd is carved 360 degrees so it take them to show all the features on the gourd. First it has a carved lid that can be removed. There are two canoes. One has torches and the other represents a bunch burial container. The canoe with torches is leading the other across the river to the burial mound at night. Notice the fish with antlers under the canoes. There are several four directional crosses with the sun symbol. On the back is a figure in full hunting regalia that is shooting a bow and represents the spirit  of the deceased in the after life. It is a very large gourd and have been thinking about doing one like it now for several months.  The designs used are from large engraved shell bowls that were excavated at the Craig Mound at Spiro Oklahoma.


----------



## letsemwalk (Aug 26, 2009)

awesome


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 26, 2009)

WOW! Nice work BWJ!!


----------



## CAL (Aug 26, 2009)

Beautiful work and workmanship.You Sir are a true artist!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2009)

Lost for words...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 26, 2009)

serious talent!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 26, 2009)

that is gourd-jus!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone ! It is kinda strange that I have the bow hunter on the back in a kind of floating position and that gourd is lite as air. First one I've ever carved that was that lite.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 26, 2009)

You are "The MAN", Steve..!!


----------



## 66 POJ (Aug 26, 2009)

Interested in selling these?


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 26, 2009)

WOW!

Outstanding!


----------



## dmedd (Aug 26, 2009)

Unreal Steve! Makes me want to


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 26, 2009)

thats freaking awsome!!!!!  I like the bowhunter, and his head dress!!!


----------



## robertyb (Aug 26, 2009)

Unreal. That is super nice work.


----------



## slip (Aug 26, 2009)

un real man!

no words for that one!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG Steve... That is awsome....


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 26, 2009)

Steve, I love it. I esp. like the Indian with the bow/arras. It's really really beautiful. Tomi


----------



## fishbait (Aug 26, 2009)

Man you got some mad carving skills.


----------



## Hawgdog (Aug 26, 2009)

This really cool work dude. Keep it up!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 26, 2009)

66 POJ said:


> Interested in selling these?



Yes, pm me sometimes and let me know what you would like.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 27, 2009)

Just beautiful Steve!


----------



## Dawg Tired (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats just Amazing. be u ti ful


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 27, 2009)

Saaweeet


----------



## florida boy (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy cow !


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 27, 2009)

Incredible!!

Artist, doesn't do you justice sir!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 27, 2009)

work of ART............that is so awesome........


----------



## dpoole (Aug 27, 2009)

beautiful awesome great wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Aug 27, 2009)

You out did yourself on this one. A great work of art!!


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 27, 2009)

N I Z E nice .....   very , very nice ....


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 27, 2009)

That is spectacular!  WOW!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words ! A Creek Indian from Oklahoma told me it was only a gourd with scratches on it. He said it's all in knowing where to put the scratches ! I get motivated when other artist on this forum has good things to say about my work ! THANKS !


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 27, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> that is gourd-jus!


And that is punny! 

Awesome work Steve!!! You got talent and tons of patience!


----------



## thurston1979 (Aug 27, 2009)

awesome work steve!!! I always love the storys that go behind  your work, keeps me ready for the next peice of art!!!  Nice job.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 27, 2009)

Another great piece Steve!!! I have no doubt your work will be sought after by collectors if not already. Keep up the wonderful work and thanks for letting us admire them.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 27, 2009)

Steve there is nothing I can say that hasn't already been said... that is an absolutely "AWESOME" work of art


----------



## bcleveland (Aug 27, 2009)

That is absolutely incredible


----------



## Buck111 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, can you feel your hands?


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 27, 2009)

That is cool now !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 28, 2009)

That is just amazing, Steve.


----------



## capt stan (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice man!


----------



## Al White (Aug 28, 2009)

WOW man you have some serious talent - VERY NICE


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Just amazing.I been growing gourds last three years,I'm gonna try my hand at some carving this winter.


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 28, 2009)

kewl......


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice to see a man who is good at something go out and apply it.

Great job!


----------



## Katera73 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice job Steve nice to see you got your game back keep em coming !!!!!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 29, 2009)

Katera73 said:


> Nice job Steve nice to see you got your game back keep em coming !!!!!



Thanks ! Working on two more right now ! I'll try to post them Sunday afternoon if they get finished.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 29, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> awesome





shawn mills said:


> WOW! Nice work BWJ!!





CAL said:


> Beautiful work and workmanship.You Sir are a true artist!





Nicodemus said:


> Lost for words...





Jim Thompson said:


> serious talent!





boneboy96 said:


> that is gourd-jus!





Muddyfoots said:


> You are "The MAN", Steve..!!





wvdawg said:


> WOW!
> 
> Outstanding!





dmedd said:


> Unreal Steve! Makes me want to





bigkga69 said:


> thats freaking awsome!!!!!  I like the bowhunter, and his head dress!!!





robertyb said:


> Unreal. That is super nice work.





slip said:


> un real man!
> 
> no words for that one!





southwoodshunter said:


> OMG Steve... That is awsome....





TNGIRL said:


> Steve, I love it. I esp. like the Indian with the bow/arras. It's really really beautiful. Tomi





fishbait said:


> Man you got some mad carving skills.





Hawgdog said:


> This really cool work dude. Keep it up!





huntin_dobbs said:


> Just beautiful Steve!





Dawg Tired said:


> Thats just Amazing. be u ti ful





deerehauler said:


> Saaweeet





florida boy said:


> Holy cow !





Ruger#3 said:


> Incredible!!
> 
> Artist, doesn't do you justice sir!





Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> work of ART............that is so awesome........





dpoole said:


> beautiful awesome great wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Dan Beckwith said:


> You out did yourself on this one. A great work of art!!





Nugefan said:


> N I Z E nice .....   very , very nice ....





dawg2 said:


> That is spectacular!  WOW!





Handgunner said:


> And that is punny!
> 
> Awesome work Steve!!! You got talent and tons of patience!





thurston1979 said:


> awesome work steve!!! I always love the storys that go behind  your work, keeps me ready for the next peice of art!!!  Nice job.





Al33 said:


> Another great piece Steve!!! I have no doubt your work will be sought after by collectors if not already. Keep up the wonderful work and thanks for letting us admire them.





Tomboy Boots said:


> Steve there is nothing I can say that hasn't already been said... that is an absolutely "AWESOME" work of art





bcleveland said:


> That is absolutely incredible





chris arrington said:


> Wow, can you feel your hands?





Buckmaster32 said:


> That is cool now !!





NCHillbilly said:


> That is just amazing, Steve.





capt stan said:


> Very nice man!





Al White said:


> WOW man you have some serious talent - VERY NICE





ponyboy said:


> kewl......





georgiaboy said:


> Nice to see a man who is good at something go out and apply it.
> 
> Great job!





Katera73 said:


> Nice job Steve nice to see you got your game back keep em coming !!!!!



ALL OF THE ABOVE!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 2, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> ALL OF THE ABOVE!



Thank you very much !!


----------



## worthknapping (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## birdman1 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Very nice*

Backwoods that is some of the finest work of art i have seen, The more you look at them the more detail you see they are purely "priceless" Great job.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 5, 2009)

birdman1 said:


> Backwoods that is some of the finest work of art i have seen, The more you look at them the more detail you see they are purely "priceless" Great job.



Thanks for the kind words friend !


----------

